# UCSC Koi Pond



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

They've got a pretty nice koi pond up here @ Porter College @ UC Santa Cruz. I have no idea how many gallons it is. I think the koi feed off the algae in the pond since I have never seen them being fed or seen food floating in the pond.

The stone sculptures drip water into the pond and it's filtered out again through pipes at each edge.

Some of these fish are massive, particularly the orange one in one of the pics.

The pond made the news a couple of years ago when some frat boys decided to pull a prank and catch one of the older koi, beat it to death with a liquor bottle, and grill it as a supposed stunt for MTV's Fraternity Life. It caused quite an uproar. The story can be found here.

Anyway, here are the pics:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

those are some big'uns.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice and for most big koi's. Mine are only 5'' at the moment, but are growing pretty fast


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn cool pond, that one orange koi looks monstrous


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id make it a point to walk by there every day with a pocket full of koi pellets

just for the hell of it


----------

